# Error Code N_CASE POS ERROR ~ BROTHER BAS 423 Embroidery ~ SET Needle Case In Order



## xxyybeth (Jul 27, 2010)

Brother BAS 423, Machine Down~Urgent Help Needed
Error Code:
N_CASE POS ERROR
SET NC IN ORDER

Unable to clear Error?
I've Tried:
OFF/ON, Turn Pully Wheel, START but No Go.
Wheel will not turn more than an inch in either direction.

Also tried OFF/ON, Clear, End, Confirm, Set Needle, etc. All attemps, wheel won't turn more than an inch in either direction, afraid to force it.

There's NO trouble shooting info on this particular error in Manuals/doc available on Brother site.

Anybody know the machine, it's a 1994 Brother BAS 423, Three Head Industrial / Commercial Embroidery Machine.

Nobody available to help, weekend (-:

Willing to pay for FIX if you accept PayPal or Credit Card payments, Today, Sunday, 4/17/11.
Send me your contact info.
Urgent Help Needed today.
Much gratitude for your time.


----------



## customcaps (Mar 27, 2009)

where R u @


----------



## xxyybeth (Jul 27, 2010)

Northern Michigan. 

Error Fixed Sunday am, but thank you for reply.

In case anybody else ever has same issue, Quick Fix: Rotate small wheel in front of the Color Change Motor on top/in back of the Middle Head. Rotating the small wheel moves heads into correct needle / color position, error disappears from control panel, you're back in business in less than a minute. Yah!!!


----------



## PabloNM (Mar 15, 2017)

xxyybeth said:


> Northern Michigan.
> 
> Error Fixed Sunday am, but thank you for reply.
> 
> In case anybody else ever has same issue, Quick Fix: Rotate small wheel in front of the Color Change Motor on top/in back of the Middle Head. Rotating the small wheel moves heads into correct needle / color position, error disappears from control panel, you're back in business in less than a minute. Yah!!!


Aguascalientes, Mexico
Thank you very much, you may not read it but you helped me.
Be fine


----------



## Ceci fernandez (Feb 3, 2021)

xxyybeth said:


> Brother BAS 423, Machine Down~Urgent Help Needed
> Error Code:
> N_CASE POS ERROR
> SET NC IN ORDER
> ...


Hı!!! We have the same problem! But the solution is not working... Do you have another tip? 
Thank u in advance!!!


----------

